# Original Wales Thread Part 1



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi all 

Been looking at meet ups and there seems to be none for Wales, even though I know theres a few of us on FF.  

It would be great to chat for those, pre and post treatment.   

Hayley x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

I am - just outside Swansea. We are attending the Cromwell clinic! 

Where did you have your treatment? 

Carrie


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hayley i guess it would depend on where abouts in Wales, there is a few in north Wales Angelsey way and a new ish one that is meeting up nearer border of england near chester. As for south Wales am sure there is some down there aswell.
hope u find one 
lol
Lou x


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi 

Cax - I live in Neath and we had tx at the Cromwell too, we were so lucky to have BFP 1st time and have beautiful Iestyn who makes it all worthwhile.  When do you think you'll be starting tx this year?

Lou - I'm South Wales, it takes me about 3 hours to get to Welshpool!

Hayley


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Redhay, 

What a beautiful son! 

I am over the mountain to you - Ystalyfera! actually - I am a londoner living there and I love it!


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Cax - It is a very small world indeed, my DH is from Ystradgynais, all our friends and family are from that area.   

Good luck with the tx for this year  

Hayley


----------



## emzz (Feb 24, 2007)

P'nawn da!

I live in Mid Wales, on the border with England.  I'm currently seeing a consultant at Hereford Hospital.  We've been ttc for 4(ish) years and our next appointment is in May and I think its time to bite the bullet and apply for funding for whatever we decide to do, I don't know how that works with been Welsh, living in Wales but having treatment etc in England?  Does anyone have any experience?  I always thought we'd never get to that stage so never explored it.

Redhay, your little boy is gorgeous!!

   

Love Em


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Em,

Dont know much about the funding thing sorry, but welcome and good luck with any treatment you decide to have, I think that it does'nt matter if you need a little hand to have a baby, they are so wanted and loved.  Keep chasing your dream they really do come true. 

Hayley


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Im from Brecon in Mid Wales. We were having treatment at the LWC in Cardiff.


----------



## emzz (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Girlie

Brecon is about half an hour away from me, we ought to arrange to meet up for us Wales girls!

Good luck.

Em


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh Emz,

Yes please, I'd love a meet up, if you dont mind.  I know how I felt before Iestyn was born, I was'nt a huge fan of being around new mothers   But I have been there, playing the waiting game.  

Girlie - Good luck with you treatment x x

Hayley


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi, I am a Suffolk girl now living in Penllegaer, embarking on our first treatment next month in Sheffield.. so all this is completely new to me.  just wanted to to say hi to everyone!


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Debz - Penllegaer, only 2 M4 junctions away!

When are you starting you treatment?  What are you having?  I had my 1st ICSI last May and the result is baby Iestyn, (we were very, very lucky).  But we could be a great support for each other on this thread, giving tips and just general chit chat.

Oh I'm excited there seems to be few popping up now, we're forming a little group!

Hayley


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Redhay

Firstly congrats on your little miracle.....    Ystradgynais is not far away, infact we are looking to buy a house out towards that way (pending one turns up of course) I am still struggling with the Welsh pronunciations !  but I have not lived here long, thats my excuse anyway!! 

We are having IVF in Sheffield after trying ttc for 2.5 years. I go and collect my bag of goodies and have my injection training on 15th March, so shortly after then it should all begin! - all very scary stuff.....and I am getting very nervous about it all.

Any tips would be gratefully received!?

I have been popping on and off these message boards for a little while now, and thought I should be brave and post something!!

Debz


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

hahaha - I work in Fforestfach! just round the corner! 

Debz - how come sheffield?


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Debz, 

We live in Ystalyfera - beautiful - there are 5 pubs in the village, post office, spa, and Grandmas kitchen an organic market! I love it here! 

Good luck house hunting!


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi  

I'm in Cardiff.  Had treatment at the Cardiff Assisted Reproduction Unit (CARU) at the University Hospital of Wales. 

Will catch up with you all properly later - in work at the mo   

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Caz

Spooky I have just been to Tesco @ Fforestfach!

How did we end up in Sheffield? - well to cut a long story short, we went to the ARGC last Nov and when the consultant went through the costs I nearly fell off my chair! - anyway that's another story my thoughts on the ARGC.

So coming away from ARGC feeling very disappointed and confused I spoke to a friend who lives in Sheffield as they had treatment at the Jessops successfully and recommended them. I took a look at their web site and spoke to them on the phone and decided to get my consultant to refer me to them, it only took about 3 weeks for an appointment to come through. Plus I can stay at my friends house whilst I have to have scans etc, so it all made good financial sense, especially as they had already been through the process. Their success rates was higher than the Cromwell for my age group, so that's why we decided on driving 4 hrs each way! - mad eh!!!...


Ystalyfera is on our list of places that we are considering, along with Seven Sisters.... the trouble is when you are new to a place it's difficult to know what is a good or bad area. We have until the end of June to get something, so hopefully a few more houses will come on the market in March (Ooo just realised it's March tomorrow!)  

Debs


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Debs, 

Personally speaking and coming from London - best way to find a nice area is to check out their local pubs! thats what we did and fell in love with our local boozer then found the house - classy eh! hahahahaha

Keep in touch and best of luck with everything and if we have a meet up I would be more than happy to meet everyone, babes, bumps or booze! 


Carrie


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

OH Carrie - I like the thought of Booze!  I feel like I'm tea total at the moment as I'm Breast feeding, (do have one now and again, but have'nt felt tipsy since last April).  When I was doing DRerring injection in the back of my car in a friends wedding!  If anyone saw me they would have thought I was a drug addict  

Debz - I'll give some tips as time goes on, but Zita West has a good book on iVF and Fertility.  One thing she recommends is 2 days Bed Rest after Egg transfer, which I did, (well sofa rest), only moving to pee.   Stay positive and think of it as your journey to get your precious baby    

Hi Jayne - What stage are you at in you treatment?  Good luck     (OH, Sorry just seen your 2 boys, how handsome!)

Hayley


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Carrie

The booze sounds good to me   although I don't tend to drink much during the week thesedays, since quitting smoking I have put on a stone.....and alcohol is a demon weight put on for me!.. but when the weekend comes!  

Hayley - Thanks for the tip with the book I will have to take a peek at that one if DP lets me buy it! I am not working at the moment so financially in his hands!  

Jayne - What a couple of beautiful boys you have there 

If you don't mind me asking, how old is everyone here?

Debs


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Debs - I'm 29, we knew we'd have fertility probs early on so decided that our chances were higher the younger we were.  Thought it would take 2-3 attempts, but lucky to work 1st time with 4 frozen embryos.  I did'nt buy Zita Wests book just took tips from others who had it on FF.  Good luck with the house hunting x 

Hayley


----------



## emzz (Feb 24, 2007)

Happy St Davids Day to you all for tomorrow!  I can't believe its the 1st March tomorrow!!!

Debs - I'm 26.  My lovely other half Steve is 34.  We've been together eight years this year.

There seems to be more of us Welsh girls on here than I thought!  We'll definately have to meet up, are we all from Mid Wales down?


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Debs
Im 36 (37 on sat!) my dh is 43 been married for 2 years. He had failed vasectomy reversal last year and we've had 1 icsi cycle which was a BFN. am now having 6 month break to decide what to do as have high FSH levels and have been advised to try donor eggs. Would love to meet up with everyone!


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi all, 

I am 31 on the 1st April and hubby is 33! we have been together for 9 years this year, married 3 and ttc for 3! 

We are in the "unknown" category, personally I think hubbies swimmers are not great as we have had a couple of samples one being good, the other bad etc, etc. We did manage a pregnancy and our beautiful boy was born sleeping at 38 weeks. Personally - I did not get the care I should have when I went into labour - but that is another story! 

Anyway - here we are trying ICSI with Egg share at the Cromwell in Swansea and we are so, so excited! 

I would love a meet up too!


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,

I'm from Neath and had tx at the Cromwell, Swansea last Aug.  

Happy St David's Day everyone!

Lou x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Hey I just realised I am an ole codger on this thread!!  

Hayley - thanks for the advice, I will have a good scout around on the message boards and see what I can find, my FSH levels are good for my age 6.1 (apparently), but an additional tips would all help. I am desperately trying to lose some weight, but with no avail, that's the trouble with being at home all day the crisps are too accessable!!!  

Emz -All the best for whatever you decide. I am sure you will make the right choice for you both 
I think most of us live in the South?

Carrie - I am so sorry to hear what happened to you, mother nature is very cruel at times!....
All the best with your next TX at Cromwell, everything crossed for you   such an exciting time coming up for most of us.

Lou- Congrats on your pregnancy, you look radiant in your pic.

It's lovely to see I am not the only person around here either going through or been through this trying time and a big   to all of us!

I would love a meet up!

Debs x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry Girlie, apart of the message from above under Emz name was meant to be for you!

I was half asleep when I wrote that out!...

Many apologies!
Debs


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

HI all

I had my 1st experience of baby clinic today ...........aargh.  Knightmare, anyhow, my little monster weighs 12lb 4oz, so is growing well.

Hi Lou - I live in Neath too, and had tx at the Cromwell, I see your in for double trouble, congratulations, you must be so excited now, are they planning an elective section for you?

Carrie - I cant imagine how hard it was for you losing your precious angel, especially when you feel there was people to blame.   I hope that this next treatment will be sucessful for you.  When do you start d regging?

Debz - You did'nt have any bubbles, so I've sent some your way!  As you say this is a trying time indeed, but the outcome is worth it and I would go through it all again tomorrow.  My biggest fear was the egg collection which turned out to be fine.     I wrote a diary if your interested, REDHAY's BIg mama hose in the 2ww icsi section!

Must dash have made dinner for my Best friend who arrived home today with her new baby (also IVF) and I have to deliver it. 

Hayley


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Hayley

Thanks for the bubbles, not sure what they are though?
I read your diary, thanks for the link it was really interesting. I am dreading the egg collection and terrified it's going to really hurt... even more so having a cannula put in my arm or hand - gawd I hate needles with a passion!!!

I had a polyp removed last May and again in Dec, so I am hoping that the EC is not going to be as bad as having a polyp removed!!! 

Debs


----------



## elemnat (Jan 20, 2006)

hi girls

hayley  found you!! 

Debs you're not much older than me, I'm 40 I too wrote a diary, should be somewhere close to hayleys, called elemnat - the mothership, if you fancy a look. but its scary going through tx, and any help we can give just shout. 

Along with Hayley, we were extremely lucky, had a positive pg through icsi last year, and gave birth this Jan to Alfie Edward. We had our tx in Plymouth as thats where I come from, moved to a small village just outside Haverfordwest just after xmas. 

this is a quick one handed post as`Sir Alfie just wants to cuddle today.

love Elaine x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

it's always exciting to find the welsh folk  

i'm currently on 2ww after having IVF at cardiff LWC...though the EC/ET was in swansea cos they don't do it in cardiff - shame  

i know lots of welshies who had IVF but aren't on ff....i don't think the clinics advertise it....i only found it by chance whist online  

now it's my lifeline though and cannot imagine life without it - talk about addiction  

anyway, looking forward to getting to know you all  

ritz.


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I am a Swansea girl and also had tx at the cromwell ( a week after LouG) and can only report good things from there (although the nurses can be a little dappy at times)

It is reassuring to find other 'local girls' and share experiences.

Ali
xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow - seems to be quite a few BFP's from the Cromwell! 

So excited! 

Not long to go for me - fingers crossed!


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Good luck Caz,

I found the whole IVF/ICSI experience very positive at the Cromwell and can't speak highly enough of Mr Mamiso - he's my hero 

I will be over the moon for you when you get that BFP!

Lou x


----------



## elemnat (Jan 20, 2006)

hi girls

what a horrible, wet day in WAles, and to think darling dp told me 'it never rains in Wales' when he was convincing me to move here, and the mad fool I am, believed him!!  

Hopefully will be a bit dryer tomorrow, my dd has driven up from Plymouth and we're going to drive to Swansea to do some shopping, (cant believe I have to drive hour and a half to get to some decent shops.....will take some getting used to, so used to them being on my doorstep!) 

Sounds as if Cromwell's a good place for tx, and all those twins on the way, wow! 

Just a quick visit today, have to make tea before his lordship shouts for me to feed him again,

Elaine x


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

I wouldnt drive an hour and a half to get to Swansea's shops..... go to cardiff its so much better!!

They have decided to do lots of transport works in swansea and tbh they're just creating confusion and mess at the moment! However do drive here for the cromwell if you fancy it!

It does rain here alot but when it's sunny or dry and windy its a lovely place to live  

have a lovely day
xx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Morning ladies 

What a lovely fine morning it is to!

Elemnat - My dp said the opposite, he warned me it often rains here and I did not believe him.... what I fool I was, I do miss the 'sunshine coast' of Essex! Thanks for the info about your diary I have read them both and found the interesting. 


Ritzi - Good luck with your 2ww, lots of    to you, how are you finding it, how many days left now until you test?

Carrie - Good luck, I know it all starts soon for you. I get my drugs and injection lesson next week, so my tx should start towards the end of March and I am looking forward to getting it started now!

Lots of     to us all  

Debs x


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick visit tonight as it's DH's 30th Birthday today.

Ritz - Oh the 2ww, how exciting!  Lots of positive sticky vibes coming your way    

Elaine - Glad you found us, hope you shopping trip to Swansea was ok, although not many good shops.  We've only had a Starbucks in the last year!

Ali and Lou - Looks like it's not long left for you both now, how fantastic.  I'd have loved to have had twins.  I know a few friends with twins, are you all prepared for the arrival?

Pop back tomorrow as Dh is giving me the eye   (not that kind!) Best go and spend some time together x

Hayley


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh dont disappear........

Where is everyone? it's been a bit quiet  .  Shall we set a date and place for a meet those who'd like to.  Any mid way suggestions?

Hayley


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hiya Hayley

I am still here! - you don't get rid of me that easily!  

I am up for it still.

I hope you're having a nice weekend   

Debs x


----------



## emzz (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm about too!!  Just reading rather than posting.

I should be packing, as I'm off now for a week, I'm a staff member with an Air Cadets unit, and am away tomorrow until Friday on a training course.  Wish me luck as I'm feeling really really nervous now  

I'll catch up with you all next weekend.  

Have a good week,

Em


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

i'm here too - though lying low cos the 2ww is driving me  
expecting a BFN but doesn't make the wait any easier does it  

Wales is gorgeous today - sunny and crisp - hurrah for spring arriving  

ritz.


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Ritzi


Sending you lots of sticky vibes      fingers crossed for you for your test date.


That 2ww must seem never ending!!?...... It seems like forever that we saw the consultant and made the appointment for the injection training and that was only 3 weeks ago... appointment on Thurs, so it's finally coming around! So you must be tearing your hair out with that 'just wanting to know' thing.

Wales is glorious today and it's lovely to see those big happy flowers... the good ole Daffodil!  

Debs


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Good luck on your 2ww Ritz - think positive 

Lou x


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Im still here as well just been a mad week in work again!!  Had a bit of retail therapy today as dh is off rallying!!

Hope everyone having a good weekend!

xx


----------



## elemnat (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi girls,
i'm around too, HAYLEY would be up for a get together, make it somewhere easy for me to find    map reading not too great!! 

Sir Alfie about to wake so have to go

love to all 
Elaine x


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm also here!!!

Ritzi- sorry you are feeling so low... keep your spirits up hun     

Caz- good luck for your D/R tomorrow   

Hello to everyone else.

Ali
xx

P.S. I love daffodils!!!!!!!


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

one day down.... had my first injection today and still feeling very positive and so, so excited! 

I am up for a meet - I can maybe get a day off in the week. I do not mind travelling to Cardiff if most people are there? If not, Swansea is good for me! 

Twins, twins and hopefully more twins to come! 

Carrie


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Good Luck Caz - It's very exciting to start down-regging and it will go quickly for you now you've started.

Mr Mamiso does have a reputation for twins so watch out!!

Sending you loads of love and luck,

Lou x


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Good luck Caz... glad the injections are going ok


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi Girls 

Can you let me know which county you want me to put your thread in ??
I know you are probably all spread out - but wondered if there are a few of you in one area ??

xx


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Lou

I think we're all in a few different County's, (Neath and Port Talbot, Powys, West Glam etc ) so maybe just South Wales would work as most of us seem to be down South.  

What do you think?

Hayley x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I have these choices  

Clwyd, Dyfed, Gwent, Gwynedd, Mid Glamorgan, Powys, South Glamorgan, West Glamorgan

What do you think ??

xx


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

I am OK doing, Neath, Port Talbot, Swansea anywhere around that area really....anywhere within 25'ish miles of Swansea is OK with me.


Carrie - good luck with your injections, everything crossed for you.......... Oooo reputation for twins eh, you never know your luck  

Deb x


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Lou

I dont know what to say about the County thing, as Wales is so small and there are so few of us on here, If were to put into Counties, I think there would only be 1 or 2 in each.  

Hi to all, shall we say a meet for Mid April?  In the Swansea area?  Any other suggestions?

I'm off to take the little man for his 1st injections today  . Hope your all well, will do personnals later

Hayley x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hayley, 

I would be up for that - only thing is that my EC/ET is planned for w/c 9 April....

Carrie


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

If i can still move by mid april that would be good but i might have to be an 'if' add on.. Secretly hoping that i get to meet my little boxing pair before then..

Just thought i'd let you know that LouG is in Singleton Hosp after a scan yesterday showed that her little boy isnt growing.. she had contractions last night but they have stopped and they are hoping to give her a c/s next week sometime if two cots in SCBU become available.. I will pass on the information about the meet but i suppose like me it depends on the situation!!

Hope you are all ok

Ali
xx

I think maybe it would be better if we could have a North / South Wales board as there are very few of us but at the same time i couldnt face going up North. People could join the board they fancied the most then.


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Most of the welsh county threads have been posted on, so i cant see it being changed to north / south now.
What i suggest is you tell me which board you want to go in so that you all know where it is, and i will rename the thread wales part one - and then if you want a main meet up i can put it in the mane board 

How does that sound  

Looby xx


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

I would still love to meet up.  Sorry to be a pain but as I cant drive, Cardiff would be easier for me than Swansea!!


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

i'm sooooo confused about these boards - i've posted on the south glam one - but there are only a handful of us i'm not sure what would work best....prob just stay on this thread  

BFN for me this morning girls, seeing the cons tomorrow to discuss starting FET next week   i feel okay as i knew it was coming - strange but i've done my grieving the past two weeks now i just want to get on with it....

don't mind where the meet is - girlie i live in cardiff and drive so could always give you a lift  

ritz.


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

So sorry about your BFN ritzi.  Good luck with your cons tomorrow and hope you get a BFP with your FET.

xx


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Ritzi - Sorry about your BFN, a FF of mine used to say, 'keep your eyes on the prize', you'll win soon x x

How about we all move to the South Glam board, even though we're all not from there to avoid confusion, and as lou said she can change the name.?

Thanks Lou, sorry to be a pain, guess I was a little confused  

Ali - Thanks for letting us know about LouG, I hope they all stay safe   

Cax - We'll have to do a meet up before your ET, wont we!

Must dash the little man demands dinner

Hayley x x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Lou - thinking of you - oh so when we meet it will be with twins as well - you have to share so we can all have a cuddle! 

I am easy on where we meet up! 

Ritz - I am sorry babe.


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Right - Tomorrow night i will move you to the south glamorgan board 
I will leave it here for 24 hours so that everyone gets to see where it is going 

Any probs let me know 

xx

Ps will Rename it now


----------



## elemnat (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi girls, 

gosh its sooo confusing now, I was lost in Wales b4, but now there's no hope for me  

RITZ soz for your news, but sounds as if you've got your next plan of action already sorted, you got your cons very quick 

Still up for a meet, but sounds like a nitemare arranging, I'll leave that to one of you guys, if its easy to find and not too far away I'll be there, lady of leisure now     (if only!) 

Hayley mid April sounds good but dont forget Easter bunny is due in April. 

Hope you're all well

Elaine


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes found the new home!

Hows April the 14th sound for a meet, in Swansea somewhere, and maybe a different location next time. Any suggestions where in Swansea?

Answers on a postcard

Girlie - I said Swansea for this time, as it's a central point for most people from Brecon, the Swansea valley and West Wales. But we'll do Cardiff next time. The trains are really good into Swansea too X

Hayley x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

ooooh

i'll hopefully be on 2ww then! could probably swing a day off to meet up with you all 

ritz.


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your BFN ritz but keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP from your FET     

Mid April.... to be honest i think i may have to pass on that one... can't see me making it as i'll either be stuck in bed like a beached whale or up to armpits in poo and sick but i never say never so keep me informed x x  

Ali
x x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Is there any news on Lou?? 

I am easy oh er! I can meet when and where - of course unless my legs are in stirrups!

How about the end of April?


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

They are going to reassess Lou today... she is hoping that they will put off the c/s for a couple of weeks (as the fluid around her little boy seems to be a little better) and let her go home but i'll let you know! 

Hope that you are all ok

Ali
x x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I have been away for a few days and everything has changed!... I am easily confused  

Ritz - really sorry to hear your news, good luck with your FET  

Not sure I can make the 14th April as it could be around my E/C or transfer time all depends on when AF makes an appearance!! Will keep checking to see when and where it's happening and see if I can make it 

Lou- I hope all goes well..

Sorry it's a short one, but got loads to catch up at home as I have been working full time and had a long weekend away....


Take care all

Debs xx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Lou is home and they have now decided that she will have a c/s on the 29th March... Its all getting very 'real'

Take care everyone else

x x x


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for your concern.

Am having a scan tomorrow to check baby boy's growth and fluid levels.  If all is well they will leave me go until the 29th.  Just hoping my two will behave and stay safely put until then!

Is this the main board for Wales now?  I am very confused!

Hope to meet up with you all soon - good luck to all those having treatment x

Lou x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

lou

gosh you gave us a scare   glad you are okay.....hoping your scan tomorrow goes well....tell your little feller to behave himself  

this board was under meeting places - and when the location thread started it was moved here....i was very confused too (doesn't take much  ) so i just post on this one and the south glam one too  

ritz.


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Ok thanks,

Think I will just post on this one as I have saved it on my 'favourites' and it's easier to find that way.

I'm so sorry you got a BFN Ritz but really admire you for not giving up - I wouldn't either x

Lou x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Lou - Glad to hear you are oK hun, good luck for the 29th. I am sure everything will go smoothly and to plan!  

Deb x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow Lou- I bet you are so excited!! 

Where are you having the babies? My cousin is a midwife in Singleton - Vicky Lennon - she is lovely! 

I had Oscar in Bridgend - but we started at the birthing unit in Port Talbot - and was rushed in an ambulance to Bridgend.


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Caz,

Are you stimming yet?  There was a midwife called Vicky who looked after me when I was on the ward last week and she was lovely.  Does she have a daughter callled Sophie/Sophia?

Lou x


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi all

lou G - good luck this week, I bet you can hardly sleep with excitement.  

Debs - Doesnt look like a meet will come off mid April, so we may have to wait until May, when you have your BFP   Hows the stimming going? When do you have a scan now? I never did the short protocol so just intreged. 

Cax - Perhaps a meet early May, when Lou and Ali will be able to come with their 4 little ones! Have you started tx yet? Sorry if you've already said 

Ali - Great to get a date for section - Why is there a picture of a kitchen? Is it your new one.  

Ritzi - I'm still confused with the boards, so will prob just post on here now. Any news on FET?

Well I've been for pedicure today, bought by Iestyn for mothers Day, bliss!

Hayley


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Hayley

The stimming is going OK thanks, to be honest I don't feel any different to what I do normally, not sure if that's a good sign or a bad one!? - I start introducing another injection tomorrow, so my belly is going to look like a dart board on both sides  
I am off to Sheffield for my scan on Friday, I am going up Thurs and staying up there now until the transfer (fingers crossed it gets that far) - so hopefully Friday they will be able to give me some idea as to when EC will take place the following week, so Carl can organise his work commitments!

Ooooooo wouldn't that be lovely meeting in May with everyone going through TX at the mo having a BFP that would just be the icing on the cake for everyone.

Take care all

Debs x


----------



## REDHAY (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Thought you might like to see this news about LouG  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89957.0

Hayley


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hiya, 

Well, i am stimming now on 200 IU puregon and starting to feel the effects of it all - I was off last week I was so stressed out and had a horrible huge coldsore! 

But - so far so good! I have another scan this week on Wed so excited about that!!


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Debs - are you about the same as me? are you going for EC/ET next week?


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hiya Carrie


Sorry to hear that you have been feeling bad and stressed out, not long to go now hun, keep your pecker up (or the DH's)!  

I was on 250 UI of Puregon and found that all OK then last Weds I had to introduce a drug called Organultran (something like that anyway) which again seemed to be OK. I have been uncomfy in my sides for about the last 3 days now, but today I had my e/c and they got 4 eggs out of 6 follies that had grown, so I will find out tommorrow how many have fertilised! *fingers crossed*

I hope you scan goes well on Weds, sounds like it is apart from you feeling a bit crappy, but I wonder if that is down to you d/r? - I was on a short protocol and did not do that part of it.


Take care hun, sending lots of     for us both 

Debbie xxx


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Debz- fingers crossed for fab fertilisation


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ahhh, another Wales thread that I think I posted on ages ago and then forgot about/lost     

Hi to everyone   I'll try and keep up with you all from now on   Just have to say though Lou - gorgeous avatar   Congratulations! 

Love 
Jayne x


----------



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hiya  

I haven't been on FF for a while & its changed   Do you know where the West Glamorgan topics have dissapeared to & the Cromwell Clinic Swansea thread  

Anyway, not to worry. I just thought I would pop by & say hello. We had an appointment at the Cromwell Clinic, Swansea yesterday to discuss our next IVF go & we are starting in about 2 weeks time   Doing a short protocol this time, as the last go I didnt respond too well.

So, we are about to jump back on the rollercoaster again. 

Lots of love &  

Debz xx


----------

